
Ask HN: Would you like to build a meeting extractor together? - kuro-kuris
I have recently seen x.ai and I found meeting extraction an extremely interesting technical project for NLP. I would like to extract meetings from texts and return the place and time of a meeting.<p>I need help building a meeting classifier and the initial labeled data set to decide whether documents are meeting invitations or not. To parse the meetings seems a simpler problem but I think there&#x27;s opportunities for some interesting models in this area as well.<p>To this end initially to build a meeting classification model I need some help extracting meeting proposals, I have decided to use the ENRON email data set and the leaked Hillary emails as an initial corpus to build my meeting classifier.<p>After having the meeting invitations I would like to extract and validate the times and places involved.<p>Get in touch if you are interested, email in profile! I think building the meeting corpus is the most time consuming part of the project my current strategy is to think about a list of relevant regex and get a subset of the emails I have based on these and hand mark these to build a labeled data set.
======
sharemywin
you know it's interesting would you consider "Hey, let's meet up at Joe's for
lunch" a meeting?

